# Bob's Pictures



## rcleary171 (Feb 3, 2019)

Wall Street Commuter.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2019)

Very dramatic!


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 3, 2019)

New York Bay Sunset


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Very dramatic!



Thank you - I got that one with a little patience and a lot of luck.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 3, 2019)

Very nice. I think it would take a lot of patience.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2019)

The steam in the first one is a nice effect. What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## drifter (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice shots, rclary. I too like the steam, the drain, and the manly outline. Effective.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 3, 2019)

Pinky said:


> The steam in the first one is a nice effect. What kind of camera do you have?



I rely on my cell phone. My 35mm SLR is too bulky to carry around all the time and most of my pictures are taken when I least expect them.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2019)

Cellphone cameras have reached a high level of quality. Your photos are proof of that.

Our daughter wanted an SLR, so we gave her one for her birthday last year. She has just started
to use it, and, like you, finds it heavy to tote around.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 3, 2019)

Pinky said:


> Cellphone cameras have reached a high level of quality. Your photos are proof of that.
> 
> Our daughter wanted an SLR, so we gave her one for her birthday last year. She has just started
> to use it, and, like you, finds it heavy to tote around.



You'll need an SLR to do serious work but for convenience it's hard to beat today's iPhone.  You never know when that interesting shot will appear.

This picture was taken at Asbury Park, NJ. All I had to do was shot.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2019)

Clouds add so much dimension to photos, as does steam/smoke. Without the clouds, it would still be a good photo, but without "mood" .. eg: white fluffy clouds vs dark storm clouds.

You've got a good eye for photography.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 3, 2019)

Pinky said:


> Clouds add so much dimension to photos, as does steam/smoke. Without the clouds, it would still be a good photo, but without "mood" .. eg: white fluffy clouds vs dark storm clouds.
> 
> You've got a good eye for photography.



Thank you - and I agree: clouds, flog, steam or mist add mood to the photo. I like deep shadows, sometimes at the risk of being too gloomy.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 3, 2019)

Here's another one heavy on the clouds (over Brooklyn from Manhattan).


----------



## -Oy- (Feb 3, 2019)

That first shot is very special - no matter what gear was used.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 3, 2019)

Lewes, Delaware
Morning Photo from bridge


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 4, 2019)

Storm clouds over Brooklyn


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 4, 2019)

Steeple - late afternoon.

View attachment 61880


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice pics!


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 7, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nice pics!



Thank you.

I like getting people in my pictures. The combination of the human form and the architectural jungle, forming a dynamic drama, is what I like to capture with my photos. And then there are the exceptions like this photo I took of a deserted subway platform. This sterile and lonely place in the dark was too much of an opportunity for me to pass up. For me, when I look at this, I anticipate that a crowd of people will soon descent the steps and fill the place with weary commuters happy to be going home.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 7, 2019)

Pinky said:


> Cellphone cameras have reached a high level of quality. Your photos are proof of that.
> 
> Our daughter wanted an SLR, so we gave her one for her birthday last year. She has just started
> to use it, and, like you, finds it heavy to tote around.


Cell phone cameras are amazing these days. That’s all I use and my photos don’t turn out half bad.
Nice pics Bob.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 7, 2019)

It is amazing the quality of the pictures you get from the iphone.  For me, few opportunities are missed. Like these pictures while walking to and from work. 

I like the mood of this one and the yellow boots (crossing William Street)







Among the surge of commuters a single man takes a break (next to Broadway)






Another picture in the rain on Wall Street.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2019)

I really like b/w photography. There's something about them that adds "mood" .. can't
explain it properly. The yellow boots and the vehicle headlights in the first shot is good.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 8, 2019)

I also like B&W photos. There's a timelessness to them.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2019)

That dark sky over Brooklyn is exciting. Love the yellow boots, too.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 16, 2019)

Another commute photo - I liked the way the clouds reflect off the glass tower.


----------



## -Oy- (Feb 16, 2019)

Lovely shot Bob!


----------

